# Panhandle Archers for Christ -- FL 3D Shoot



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

PAC will host our May shoot on the 8th at 10:00 am. It will be a shotgun start. 20 Mckenzie targets and all classes welcome.

We will have some food at this one and the cost of the food is included in the price of the shoot at $15. All youth under 13 shoot and eat FREE. 

Come out and have a great time
Contact info:
Nate Moore
334-488-1239
[email protected]

God Bless.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike. 

I'm going to try to come see you sometime this weekend. When are ya'll open?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

M-F 3 to 9
Sat 9 to 9


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

Howd the **** shoot go?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

It was fun and they had a good turnout.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Went really well. Everyone seemed to have a good time and noone got hurt. LOL. Looking forward to the next one. We're getting ready for the 8th now. William come on out and shoot with us. We'll have some food afterwards at this shoot.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Come shoot this one. Great bunch to shoot with.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i am hoping to make this one


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

im going to try to make it


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Gonna be nice to shoot in the daylight again....


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Couldn't see the map on your webpage...where is the bow shoot at?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Laurel Hill, FL. Just south of Florala. Leave Florala on HWY 85 going towards Crestview. Then turn left on HWY 393. It'll be about 8 or 10 miles out of Florala. If you get to the town of Laurel Hill, you went to far. We're right on HWY 393 about 2 miles from the turn on the right side.

If that's too difficult to understand or if this isn't somewhere you're coming from, give me a call tomorrow. I'll have my cell with me at work, 334-488-1239. 

Look forward to hearing from you. Give me a call and I can give some better directions.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

On 393 just North of SR 2.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Doesn't look to good for me to make it. Still going to try.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Had a great time as always. Great job on the setup. Last one took a lot of cyphering!


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I was looking forward to coming out and shoot but I forgot I was on call today and had to go into work. I will try to make it to the next one. I want to support are local clubs, because we really don't have to many around anymore...but it does look we are getting some more.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Everybody had a great time. Seems like we may be making some changes in the near future. Everybody keep up on us. Those of you who will, please bind in faith with us that we are able to gain ownership of the land directly behind our home church. That is where our MAIN goal is to host our shoots. That way we can benefit from the facilities of our buildings. 

Mike thanks for the information you brought to show us. We're going to look into that. Hope to see you this weekend. Got a wedding for some friends, but if I can weasel out of it, we may come. Hopefully


----------

